# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Propecia Versus Finpecia

## Dragonfly

Hallo Iedereen .
ik heb zojuist iets gevonden bij : http://www.drugs-one.com
die verkopen namelijk Finpecia , Finpecia is niets anders dan 
Propecia dus ook gemaakt van Finastride maar naar mijn mening
goedkoper , ik betaal voor 90 tabletten a 1 MG namelijk &#036;156 wat
op dit moment gelijk is aan 137.584 EUR ,scheelt niet veel zul je 
zeggen maar hier zit alles bij dus ook het verzenden vanuit Amerika ,
Finpecia is gemaakt door een erkend bedrijf genaamd "Cipla "ga naar 
Google en je zult hem ongetwijfeld vinden , betaling geschiede via
Paypal daarvoor hoefde ik zelfs geen fees voor te betalen 

het mooiste komt nu : enige Jaren geleden heb ik al reeds Propecia
besteld in New Zeeland maar was er toen na een paar maanden mee 
gestopt wegens teveel bijwerkingen zoals : rode vlekken over mijn 
hele lichaam , erectie stoornissen en vooral veel jeuk , het middel werkte perfect : geen haaruitval meer , zeer veel nieuwe haren en prachtig glanzend haar zoals het vroeger was , ik had dit dus ook gemeld bij die Firma (bijwerkingen )en die raden mij aan om de Finpecia tabletten in vieren te delen , dus dan wordt het nog maar
0,25 MG per dag , vele Klanten van hun deden dit en geen persoon had nog last van bijwerkingen ,maar het gaf wel hetzelfde effect :
geen haarverlies meer  :Smile: ))).

dus jongens : deel je Propecia tabletten in vieren en bewaar de niet
geconsumeerde stukjes in een stukje aluminium folie ..

tel uit je winst : eerst 50 Euro voor 30 tabletten NU 120 tabletten voor 
dezelfde 50 Euro .

hopenlijk proberen jullie dit ook en hou via deze Forum iedereen op de hoogte of het effect hetzelfde is .

Groeten

----------


## Gast: guest

Ben sinds enkele dagen begonnen met Finasteride 1 mg tablet per dag, verkregen via de Haarkliniek in R&#39;dam. Hoor van vele mensen dat 0,5 mg per dag net zo effectief is, en dat de bijwerkingen mogelijk minder zijn. Maar de dienstdoende arts zei dat 1 mg per dag vereist is. Heb nu al het idee dat de haren op de dunner wordende plekken verdikken, maar ervaar wel een drukkend gevoel op de borst, bijna alsof ik stevig gefitnesst heb. Komt dit iemand bekend voor?

----------


## kellstol

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------

